
507 Mechanical Movements (1868) - devnull255
http://507movements.com/about.html
======
vcarl
Here's a Youtube channel with similar content.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/thang010146/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/thang010146/videos)

I found it a while ago while deep in "related" videos, it's one of the few
channels I'm subscribed too. As I understand it, he's retired with a doctorate
in mechanical engineering, and just likes making little mechanisms in
Inventor.

------
p4bl0
"507 Mechanical Movements"

If it wasn't for the 1800s date after this title, I would have thought it to
be a proposal for an additional HTTP status code.

I still search the web by curiosity, turns out 507 already exists for WebDAV,
and it means "Insufficient storage".

~~~
TrevorJ
Sounds like a great catch-all euphemism for human error. AKA the computer
received faulty input from the keyboard/mouse movement.

~~~
vacri
'Layer 8 error' is a good one for that, based off the OSI 7-layer network
model.

------
DanBC
Some discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6230363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6230363)

and relevant here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5660770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5660770)

------
userbinator
The book itself is available in the Internet Archive:

[https://archive.org/details/fivehundredseven00browiala](https://archive.org/details/fivehundredseven00browiala)

------
ChuckMcM
This has been here before (not surprisingly) I used it as a way to get better
at mechanical CAD, building the movements as models and then trying to animate
them. It was quite instructive.

------
spenczar5
These are beautiful. It's a shame that the underlying drawing library is
proprietary, though. Many animations are missing, and I'd love to contribute.
Number 36 looks like it would have been fun.

~~~
aerovistae
Yeah it's too bad most of the animations are absent. 5 out of 7 I clicked had
no animation.

~~~
moron4hire
Start with the thumbnail view. If the thumbnail is in color, it has an
animation.

------
andyjohnson0
A fascinating book. I have a paper copy published by Watchmaker Publishing and
available on Amazon [1]. The drawings in the book are the original edchings,
not re-drawn and coloured as on the web site.

[1]
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1603863117](http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1603863117)

------
keehun
It would be awesome if the original drawings could be reincorporated. I
imagine once the animations are made, it would take a little additional work
to decompose the original image into components that the animator could use.
This way, designer/graphic artists (who don't know how to animate) could
contribute to this!

------
bro-stick
Folks whom like this might also be interested in the Ashley Book of Knots
(ABoK).

Since it should be public domain, here's a pdf magnet url:

    
    
        magnet:?xt=urn:btih:9777cb900abc65939b7d2cab9cc36c51ecb7a95a&dn=The+Ashley+Book++of+Knots&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%3A6969

------
wojciem
It would be nice to have some toy-set for kids with this.

~~~
elihu
Or some nice svg templates that can be easily laser-cut...

~~~
bigiain
And/or stl files for 3D printing...

------
orangepenguin
I guess I'm not going to be productive today. _stares in fascination_

------
vinchuco
It would be really graet to see this combined with
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfznnKUwywQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfznnKUwywQ)

------
douche
This is fantastic. Reminds me of the better part of a morning I spent at the
beginning of the summer at the Boston Science Museum, where, in a dark,
neglected corner of the basement, they have a very old display with motorized
versions of many of these mechanisms. I think I was the only person there the
whole time.

There's a lot of buzz about "learn-to-code" movements, but people are
generally just as illiterate about mechanics, electronics, and other basic
science. I think we may have covered 5% of these mechanisms in one unit of my
HS freshman science class.

We do a terrible job teaching science in the US...

~~~
lukev
I actually don't think that's true.

Sure, our curriculum doesn't cover each of these mechanics. But they do cover
the basic properties of levers, pendulums, pulleys, gears, cams, chains/belts,
levers, etc. Every single one of these mechanisms is a recombination of those
ideas. I would argue that for fields that don't actually require designing or
building mechanical objects, an understanding of what the primitives are is
enough.

The analogous features in computer science would be things like functions,
values, loops, etc, that it's certainly possible to understand without being a
good programmer. You can know (at a high level) what sausage is made of,
without actually being a sausage-maker.

~~~
douche
Maybe I just had some substandard science curriculum. We got pretty much the
10000, or 100000 foot view of most topics.

I think the bigger problem is that US education is so overwhelmingly aligned
with teaching to what is on the SAT. There are a hundred basic life skills
that are scandalously neglected in favor of pushing everybody up to calculus
(ignoring a lot of the geometry and trig that is useful to know if you end up
working in trades) and finely tuning our abilities to churn out five paragraph
SAT essays. Shop and Home-ec classes have been slashed. Everybody should be
able to bake a cake, hem a pair of pants, balance a checkbook, change their
oil, replace a lawn-mower belt, understand a loan agreement or lease, hang a
shelf, etc.

------
johansch
The title reminds me a lot of the Elektor series of electronics books from the
80s - "301 circuits - practical circuits for the home constructor".

Probably mostly familiar to Europeans....

~~~
ableal
Elektor, Omni, and Playboy. The last one was a bit repetitive.

(... repe _tit_ ive? Your Honor, totally unintended.)

